# shadow showing off his new crown



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok you all remember when i got shadow he had no crown so here is a before and after


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is looking good


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look how handsome he's looking!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd die to have a tiel the same color has him.  He is indeed very handsome.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is looking great


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou all it was just a lot of love and good proper diet


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can never see any pictures you post   all i've been getting lately is a Red X in the upper corner


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice cockatiel. i am happy for him that his crown grew back.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll put them in photo bucket later today for you atvchich95


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Shadow is looking so much better now, all handsome! 



atvchick95 said:


> I can never see any pictures you post   all i've been getting lately is a Red X in the upper corner


I get a little X, in a box and it says click image for larger version, but they do work but I have to click on them to see them!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's looking good allen.....thanks to you.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

got a call from the person i rescued them from and he asked if i bred them yet i said no he said when you do i want first choice i said not in this lifetime


----------

